# The Colonix Program



## Guy (Oct 31, 2005)

Hello all, I was just wondering if anyone has tried this program or knows anything about it?


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello guy & welcome


----------



## Guy (Oct 31, 2005)

Thx for the welcome joolie,


----------



## 22797 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi Guy,I'm running an "experiemnt" with the Colonix Program right now with two of my friends.I'm documenting the whole thing and what we experience on a daily basis.If you are interested check out our colon cleanse experiences.P.S. We are not affilited with the Colonix program in any way.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

your welcome guy







hello and welcome mr monkey


----------



## 18991 (Aug 13, 2006)

Some ppl are big fans of the Colonix program. However, Colonix will pose problems to those who can't tolerate a lot of fiber. Read a Colonix review here: Colonix ReviewIf you want to learn more about different ways to do colon cleansing, you should read this colon cleansing resource.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIFYI"Colon CleansingI've been hearing about something called colon cleansing. What is it, and should I be doing it?Not only does colon cleansing provide no benefit, it can be downright dangerous. Contrary to popular belief, the inside of the colon -- the end of the large intestine -- isn't dirty and does not need to be cleaned out. Mother Nature does that on her own by making sure that waste passes through and out of your body, taking impurities with it.Colon cleansing is a procedure that involves having an enema or using a laxative that completely evacuates the intestine. It has been touted as everything from a toxin remover to a cure for cancer. Some spas even offer the treatment. Use of enemas particularly scares me because it may involve unskilled personnel performing a procedure that could be harmful. The risk of damaging the rectum, and even perforating the bowel, is a real one.There is no medical reason whatsoever for having a cleansing enema. Enemas are only for treating stubborn constipation and for preparing the colon for a test (for example, a barium enema) or for surgery. So if anyone other than your doctor suggests an enema, just say no. If you want to flush out impurities from your body, have another glass of water instead. -- BY NANCY SNYDERMAN, M.D."http://magazines.ivillage.com/goodhousekee..._295910,00.htmlMayo Clinic ask the digestive health expert"Colon cleansing: Helpful or harmful?Q. I've read many articles on colon cleansing as the root of all ills. I don't believe it. Generally, colon cleansing sounds like a good way to clean toxins from your body. What do you think?No name / No stateA.Doctors don't recommend colon cleansing for better health or to prevent disease. The only appropriate use for colon cleansing is in preparation for a medical examination of the colon.Your colon normally eliminates waste material and bacteria and absorbs water and sodium to maintain your body's fluid and electrolyte balance. Some colon-cleansing programs disrupt this balance and can be harmful by causing dehydration and salt depletion."http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/colon-cle...AN00065/si=2765"How Clean Should Your Colon Be? By Karen Schneider "Changing Rhythms Naturally, the body empties its waste once it has absorbed the required food and calories it needs for energy through the small intestine. But by taking any form of laxative on a daily basis, individuals will cause their body to lose needed nutrients and fluids and also fall out of a natural rhythm. Continued use of products for "internal cleansing" can lead to bloating, cramping, dehydration, and disturbances and imbalances in electrolytes (such as potassium and calcium, which ensure healthy teeth, joints, bones, nerve impulses, blood sugar levels, and the delivery of oxygen to the cells of the body). More severe side effects may include cardiac arrhythmias, heart attack, kidney problems, and even death. It is possible for individuals to experience withdrawal symptoms when they cease such programs, including abdominal cramping, mild to severe constipation, bloating, mood swings, and general feelings of fatigue, but Natural Medicine Associates says these can also be taken as "symptoms" of parasitic infection. Your health problems may be a result of the treatment, not actual predatory parasites. "http://www.acsh.org/factsfears/newsID.194/news_detail.aspThis is newer IFFGD Consitpation.orgCommon Questions about ConstipationMyths and MisconceptionsBy: Ken Mandel, Ph.D."Is a long time period of stool in the colon a danger of constipation? Can it cause other disease? Since ancient times there has been a belief that when stool resides in the colon for too long, "toxins" in the stool are released and can cause disease. This theory, which is referred to as "autointoxication" had a resurgence in the early 20th century, at which time the use of frequent enemas, cleansing purgatives, and even surgical removal of part or all of the colon were popular. Even today, colon cleansing with various purgative and enema procedures is promoted to maintain "colon health." However, there is no foundation in science for this theory. No data have ever shown that toxins are generated in the colon to be absorbed and contribute to other diseases. Autointoxication is a myth. While surgical removal of the colon is used, though very rarely, as a treatment in extreme cases of chronic and untreatable constipation, it is only considered when constipation has proven unresponsive to all other means of medical treatment and the colon is proven to have a local neuromuscular disorder. "http://www.aboutconstipation.org/questions.html#1also this is newHealth Highlights: March 8, 2006 "Bowel-Cleansing Products Linked to Chronic Kidney Failure Some bowel-cleansing products that are used prior to colonoscopies are linked to chronic kidney failure, says the consumer advocacy group Public Citizen.In a new posting on its WorstPills.org Web site, the Washington, D.C.-based group cites a recent study in the Journal of the American Society of Nephrology that shows bowel-cleansing products that contain sodium phosphate are an under-recognized cause of chronic kidney failure.The research listed several factors that may contribute to the development of kidney problems as the result of using bowel cleansing products that contain sodium-phosphate. These include: inadequate hydration; a history of high blood pressure; and the use of nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory drugs such as ibuprofen and Celebrex.For the study, researchers at the Columbia College of Physicians and Surgeons reviewed all the kidney biopsies received at the facility between January 2000 and December 2004. They identified 31 patients with kidney damage consistent with phosphate toxicity. Of those 31 patients, 20 had taken oral phosphate solutions before a colonoscopy."


----------



## 20422 (May 10, 2006)

It helped me. It didn't solve my problems, but I was only on it for a month. I can't wait to try a second month's supply for this reason. I think I had some really bad problem's to begin with though, so it might take extra work for me.


----------



## 20422 (May 10, 2006)

Okay, an update. I finished my second month, and I feel better once again. I'll be ordering my third month and tell you all if the trend continues. If you are interested, check out my other posts to see what else worked for me. I have made alot of progress within the last two years, and I'd like to share! Good luck everybody.


----------



## 18991 (Aug 13, 2006)

I also just finished a month of Colonix, and I can say that I feel wonderful.I previously tried oxypowder and while it did relieve my constipation, it didn't havethe "cleansing" effect that Colonix is having right now.. There are other alternatives to colonix however, such as making your own P&B shakes, so you might want to do some more research before settling on just 1 product.Here's a review of the major cleansers. I would recommend making your own shakes if you got the time. Reviews of Major Colon Cleansers


----------



## 19657 (Mar 4, 2007)

There's a very good Colonix review Colonix review that I've been reading over the past week or so and I'm probably going to be ordering the program sometime this week. I'll keep you all posted on my results. That particular review can be found here, http://www.ColonCleansingBlog.com(Warning: There are some pretty disgusting photos posted there of stools that were passed during the review... just wanted to warn you all ahead of time.)Janet


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Since they have proven there is no such thing as "autointoxification" how do you exlain that issue?


----------



## BUCKEROO (Jun 12, 2007)

AznHisoka said:


> I also just finished a month of Colonix, and I can say that I feel wonderful.
> I previously tried oxypowder and while it did relieve my constipation, it didn't have
> the "cleansing" effect that Colonix is having right now.. There are other alternatives to colonix however, such as making your own P&B shakes, so you might want to do some more research before settling on just 1 product.
> 
> ...


I completed the "colonix" 2 months ago and I can't say enough good things about it. I suffered under constipation and it was major painful. I would recommend "colonix" to anyone who may be suffering from constipation. Those pictures on the website DrNatura's that stuff is real my friends. It is what I saw in my own toilet bowel. FOR REAL! I intend on continuing to use "colonix" every 6 months. Maintain the pipes man! GREAT STUFF!


----------



## goldiestar (Jun 10, 2007)

BUCKEROO said:


> I completed the "colonix" 2 months ago and I can't say enough good things about it. I suffered under constipation and it was major painful. I would recommend "colonix" to anyone who may be suffering from constipation. Those pictures on the website DrNatura's that stuff is real my friends. It is what I saw in my own toilet bowel. FOR REAL! I intend on continuing to use "colonix" every 6 months. Maintain the pipes man! GREAT STUFF!


I love "colonix" it worked really well for me. I have been using it for 8 years now. I have family and friends on this product and it has changed all their lives for the better. It definately cleans you out.


----------

